# Cargo Trailer for Camping?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I know this isn't about a decoy trailer, but I was thinking of remodeling a v nose cargo van into a camping trailer. Bed, dog boxes, propane heater, maybe a small grill for outside, some lights, etc. Just for hunting. A single axle, 6x8 or 10. Anybody here done that? Saw some nice retro-fits on the camping sites.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dick, your not that far from Jamestown, your welcome to stop at my house. I did that a few years ago. I screwed 2X4 into the metal ribs. Then I put bunks on top of that. They are quick to take down and my Polaris Ranger straddles them when I drive in from the back. I purchased carpet with the attached foam back. Then on the internet I got a 17,000 btu Suburban furnace with thermostat. A sink and two overhead kitchen cabinets in the v-nose. All insulated so condensation doesn't drip on you all night. I have camped in comfort to -15 degrees. I hang a wireless thermometer outdoors away from the camper. It and the barometric pressure on my gps help me decide how much clothing I need for the day.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't forget the CO detector


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's just what I'm thinking about, only smaller trailer. I'm thinking 6' high, 8' long, 5-6' wide, single axle. I've got a 5x8 utility trailer but if I remodeled it I'd really miss it for other stuff. I'll get in touch. We're going by Jamestown all the time.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

a couple of years ago I got a 6X10 I put a twin bed and a carbonmonoxicde sniffer in I do all cooking and everything else out side of trailer/tent I love it. only drawback with mine is it is only 5' tall.

Foot note. hoocked on phonix work'd fer me.


----------

